# Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Belicoso Natural Cigar Review - Age them



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Belicoso Natural Cigar Review - Age them*

Nice hearty smoke. The draw can start out tight but will lighten up on some. They smooth out after a couple of months in the humidor. Nice burn ...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Belicoso Natural Cigar Review - Age them


----------

